# Used poo pipe for sale.



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I made a new one and am selling my old one. It is a 6 " pvc pipe that is capped on both ends. If you are in your deer stand and need to let a call of nature go but you don't want to get down your stand during prime time, and you don't want to drop that grenade right under your stand,,,,, you need the pipe!!
Just un-cap one end sit, eject and cap!! you are back in action with little scent left in the woods once a few breezes carry the ejection smoke away!

This pipe is reusable and is nearly indestructible! Also doubles as a water bottle before lunch!!

With some practice it can also be used on long road trips to keep from pulling over during evacuations!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Water bottle,good Lord.:shock:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Pics?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Instructional video?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

longbow said:


> Instructional video?


That is one that I will not watch. ainkiller:ainkiller:


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Not sure how to uploads the video but I'll work on pics


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Do you have any a bit longer? I'm not sure 6" is going to cut it.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

Why do I keep checking this thread for pics? Now that video could be disturbing


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Rspeters said:


> Do you have any a bit longer? I'm not sure 6" is going to cut it.


Its 6" in diameter, prolly 8" long. What I do is carry 2 of them full of water. Once I drink one empty of water I use it as a waste carrier that way if I really need to I have the second one for later before the hike back down.

What is really cool is that the ends have threaded caps on them and once I get home I just screw them in line with my irrigation system for my garden so I am able to clean them out while watering/fertilizing my garden. You just have to remember not to pick to eat from the garden while it is still wet ( let it dry so it is safe to eat)!!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

hoghunter011583 said:


> Its 6" in diameter, prolly 8" long. What I do is carry 2 of them full of water. Once I drink one empty of water I use it as a waste carrier that way if I really need to I have the second one for later before the hike back down.
> 
> What is really cool is that the ends have threaded caps on them and once I get home I just screw them in line with my irrigation system for my garden so I am able to clean them out while watering/fertilizing my garden. You just have to remember not to pick to eat from the garden while it is still wet ( let it dry so it is safe to eat)!!


Now thats just not right:shock::shock:


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

This is the greatest thing I've read on this forum ever.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'll get pics up tomorrow if I get a sec.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Not only it it not right,
It is just plain sick and wrong. -O,-


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Confusion level 1000! What you drink out of it?


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Water, you use it as a water container, then when the call of nature hits you use is as a toilet, obviously you don't drink out of it after converting it into a toilet!! I mean that is just nasty!!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

2full said:


> Not only it it not right,
> It is just plain sick and wrong. -O,-


Trust me, the next time you are holding it while on a stand you are going to be kicking yourself for missing out on this little piece of gear!!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

hoghunter011583 said:


> Trust me, the next time you are holding it while on a stand you are going to be kicking yourself for missing out on this little piece of gear!!


I never buy anything without pics and an instructional video....still waiting!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I once (quite possibly more) mistook the beer can that I was using as a spittoon for the one with beer still in it. The possibility of this happening with this item is a greater risk than I am willing to take at this time in my life.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Sounds like you need to get a patent on it and then have Cabela's market it for you.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

dang it critter you are on to something..... AHA that is why you all want to see pics.. so you can steal my idea, you filthy mongrels!!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Ya and you could market under lots of names,poo pipe,crap carrier,s### stick,turd tunnel,#2 travel aid,plop and carry.Oh this is bad:mrgreen:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Crap Carrier - We're #1 in the number two business!:mrgreen:


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I still haven't heard the price of this contraption...


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I am a wealthy Nigerian prince, and I can see the true genius of your invention. Due to the concerns with Ebola in my home counter cannot access my millions of dollars to fund the large scale production of your brilliant invention. However, I have a friend in Nigeria who can get my money to me, but it will cost him $5000 to get it out of the country. If you send me the 5k and your banking info I'll transfer money beyond your wildest dreams to fund this project.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Crazy idea,but there is probobly a market for it.:shock:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nambaster said:


> I still haven't heard the price of this contraption...


If you have to ask....you can't afford it.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Let's be honest fellow treestand-sitters, who hasn't been tempted to drop a deuce off the edge of your stand? This might be the next big thing.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Tree Squatter - Because home is where the throne is.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Rspeters said:


> Do you have any a bit longer? I'm not sure 6" is going to cut it.


Sounds like 6" would force you to "cut it".


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

This is going down the toilet real fast.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I was having a shizzy day until I came across this!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

there is no way enough room in a tree stand for me to take a duce so i just posted to see the contraption and who would actually use it lol


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I have to ask, is it dishwasher safe?


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Nambaster said:


> Confusion level 1000! What you drink out of it?


lemon aid ?


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

What if you have like explosive diarrhea...


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

phorisc said:


> what if you have like explosive diarrhea...


that is when you buy the 12 inch model with the tapered ends.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Personally I think this thread is full of crap.:shock:


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

These are standard equipment when big wall climbing. When you're on a wall for 3 days, you have to have a way to relieve yourself. Hence, the sh*t stick. Usually a couple feet long and deposited in the nearest dumpster when you're back on solid ground.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

phorisc said:


> What if you have like explosive diarrhea...


In that case you would be even more appreciative that you own this devise!!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Gumbo said:


> These are standard equipment when big wall climbing. When you're on a wall for 3 days, you have to have a way to relieve yourself. Hence, the sh*t stick. Usually a couple feet long and deposited in the nearest dumpster when you're back on solid ground.


Ya see, when ya gotta go ya gotta go!!


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

This threads the Sh!ts


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Poo-pipe-de...399?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3ce8aa43ff


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

So how many of these have you sold?


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

i hope you have sold a real _load_ of em.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm not so sure I want one that's see-through. That's probably why there's no bids yet.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Does it come with an instructional video?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

AH HA.....now I have discovered the real cause of the phantom selenium deficiency !!!!:shock:


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

We made our sh*t sticks out of PVC pipe, capping both ends. Here's another way...


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

That is a good video but it isn't ergonomically designed to fit the rear end of a human like the one I have available! plus it is very bulky!!
I think the next ones I'm going to offer are going to have an Obama face on them!!


----------

